#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜漫畫~

## 萩虎

這部也有出動畫
非常輕鬆且溫馨的日常番
大家猜猜看吧OWO

----------


## 幻魂血牙

是銀狐!!!!
是銀狐對吧!!!(別激動
GOOGLE萬能>W<)/
猜對了有獎品嗎?(遭踹飛

----------


## 萩虎

> 是銀狐!!!!
> 是銀狐對吧!!!(別激動
> GOOGLE萬能>W<)/
> 猜對了有獎品嗎?(遭踹飛


噬血答對摟~ 這部是銀狐沒錯 d(d＇∀＇)
要講出角色名子才有獎品喔w (其實根本沒準備

----------

